# Adoption needed ASAP!!



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hate seeing this, and its so far away!!  

Oh Petey...this breaks our heart . We visited with him over the wknd & he did not look too good. He was neutered & guess his healing process is not going too well for him. If anyone is interested in helping~ messg us. Petey is now located at the shelters remote site-Petsmart Lake Mead in Nevada!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Sweet Boy. Many Blessings for You.*


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwww....bless his heart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know if there would be anybody who could help, but please provide whatever contact information you have. The name of the shelter or rescue group?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, is this him? They have another facility in Henderson, Nevada, apparently, in addition to the one in Las Vegas. www.PetHarbor.com pet:LSVG.A721570


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Aww poor baby. I hope he starts healing faster and better.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

He is in Las Vegas.


----------

